# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Channel 4 now!

## gavin

Alison Steadman is island hopping and at some time in the next hour we'll see her meet Andrew A and his bees.  

If you miss it try: http://www.channel4.com/programmes/catchup

G.

----------

